# Looking for a rescue (SC)



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Rescue dogs are great. They typically live with a foster family, who becomes very familiar with the dog, can work on any training issues, etc. Here is a link to a state-by-state listing of rescues. South Carolina appears to have three golden rescues listed. Let us know how things go!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are the links for the three rescues in South Carolina

http://www.ggrlc.org/

http://www.fhgrr.com/

http://www.lcgrr.org/


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces*

ACES

good decision. With an older dog it prob. is better to get a dog 3 years or older. 
The vet told us not to get a puppy with our older dog Munchkin but we did anyway. It all worked out, but I think the pup really irritated her at times.
She was too old for him biting her ankles, etc.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I was hoping for a 4 year old. I DO NOT want a dog over 6 I know that much. I got Moxie at 8 and her aging is breaking my heart. Thanks for the links!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

AcesWild said:


> I have decided not to look for a service dog because I hope to not need one after this semester


Were you looking for a service dog for you or someone else?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe Midland's is in SC, too.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

andy I was looking for a service dog for me


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

It's okay to take your time in this decision. I am glad you are seeking out all the info and looking at all the angles before getting a second dog. It could be really hard for Moxie to be with a golden pup (because of her small stature). Good that you are thinking of both of your needs before choosing.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I do walk moxie with two other dogs five days a week, Wilson is a calm greyhound and Nala is a bouncy in your face 11mon old boxer mix. Although moxie is used to be drooled on I find it so sad that all she wants to do is hide behind my feet, so i do think that a puppy would just be too much for her.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh yes Midlands was trying to think of the name. I just sent an email. Hope you find your rescue.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I like both Cotton and Bo at midlinds but I'm going to look again closer to when I can actually get the dog (as I'm stuck in a dorm right now.)


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I am officially moving off campus, and yup Moxie is coming with me, I got sick of my dad not listening to me so I made a threat, I said, "Dad I am moving back home until YOU find me an apartment" (He started searching as soon as I turned my back to leave the room)


----------

